# Legacy System



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Am I that stupid at age 68... but I am struggling to figure this system.... Is there a thread about Legacy on this board somewhere. Better yet to have someone live near GB Wis that can guide this dummy out...

frustrated dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If all you want is to run some legacy locomotives buy the 990 base with Cab 2 controller. It is a one wire hookup to the layout. Legacy engines are preset to engine #1 so they run right out of the box. Configuring the settings is in the manual, is simple and takes about 30 seconds per engine after you do few.
The Lionel site has a great section on Legacy and LCS. I am not aware of an organized Legacy thread here but there is more information than you would ever want to know in a locked thread on the OGR site. My layout is all Legacy and LCS so I can help to a point. There are others here who can explain more complex setups.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

You should buy the Legacy book by Bob Phillips or the DVDs he did. Everything is explained very clearly. I have both DVDs and the book. It helps with operating even if your not new to it. You can find them at TM Book\Video website.

www.tmbv.com


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

What problem are you having? BTW - there are many good YouTube videos on getting started with Legacy.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Legacy Troubles*

I purchased the legacy 990... Also the 8105 engine. 
I have the book Modern O Gauge Remote Control published by TM Books video which I will refer to.
I was able to get the engine to work fine with the Legacy a few weeks ago. Sounds, talk, etc...worked great.
I am dealing with chemo (pancreatic cancer) with that and few other projects I wasn't able to try it since that time. Now I can't get it to work.
If I place the 8105 on the track and turn on the track power the engine fires up with the road noises, lights on and then sound fade a while and then come back.
I refer now to page 32 in the book and the instructions on page 45 in the book above.

I press the CTC/power button to turn on the remote.
I press soft key 5 and select engine 81
On the screen 8105 shows up on top
I then press the lower left key.
and
nothing happens... no bell, crew talk etc, and the train just sits there idling.
I screwed up something but can't figure out what.
There is a Lionel train store in Green Bay who I have purchased a couple engines there last year... I may visit him to see if there is anyone in the area who uses the Legacy system.

thanks in advance.
frustrated dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there anyway to reset the legacy system.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Did you program a engine number or is it still on the factory setting #1? Also make sure the wire coming from the base is connected good. You can also reset the engine by taking the cover off then putting the run\prog switch to program then turn the power on and press set on your Cab2 remote. The engine should start. Then move the switch back to run.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

drbobderrig said:


> ...If I place the 8105 on the track and turn on the track power the engine fires up with the road noises, lights on and then sound fade a while and then come back...


That doesn't quite sound right. After you turn on power, nothing should happen until you address the engine and then tap Start-Up or, move the Whistle/Bell slider, rotate the Velocity Throttle, etc. It sounds like the engine is starting on its own and not responding to the remote.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*Legacy Troubles*

Yes....It works!!! Thank you so much.!!! Grandson coming (6 yr) old on Christmas and I really wanted to figure this stupid (actually I am the stupid one) out. I think (but not sure) I had the Legacy power supply plugged into the same switch that turns the entire set on. I will have to practice with it next couple days to be sure I know what I am doing. It is nice that the throttle and acceleration can be kept slow so that bad things don't happen...and the voices.!!!..totally neat with the engine noises and diesel smoke. 
Thanks again
dr bob


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Glad to hear it Dr. Bob. Legacy is fantastic and I am sure you and granson will love it.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

*More....*

I am having a couple engines converted over to run on TMCC... One is a American Models Trainmaster and the other is a AF diesel which I am having can motors put in and then converted to run on TMCC. That should be enough money to spend on trains for while.


thanks again

dr bob


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Like the songs says, "get by with a little from my friends" .


----------

